# Orbea in the Middle East



## corkscrew (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi

If anybody is looking to buy an Orbea bike in the Middle East please contact me as I am currently distributing until Orbea secure outlets through local bike shops.
I am based in Dubai and can currently supply to the whole of the Middle East with the exception of Oman as Orbea have are selling through a shop in Muscat.
I am happy to quote for road, triathlon and mountain bikes as the whole of their range is available.
I can be reached on [email protected]

Many thanks

Dominic


----------

